# How much and how quick do boots really pack out



## ShredLife

first things first - you bought em at REI, do you have a membership there ?(everyone should.) so you can always bring em back...

you will probably have to ride em for a little while. nothing wrong with walking around the house with em on just to try and loosen them up but it will take a few days riding to pack out the liners for your toes.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

From experience, toe crunching isn't going away, would rather a slightly longer boot. That shit will kill your feet by the end of a day.

Edit: Saloman boots? If so, I prefer the fit of Ride boots. Almost has the same fit, with a slightly longer toe.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Efilnikufesin said:


> From experience, toe crunching isn't going away, would rather a slightly longer boot. That shit will kill your feet by the end of a day.
> 
> Edit: Saloman boots? If so, I prefer the fit of Ride boots. Almost has the same fit, with a slightly longer toe.


No, DC Status. It's more of a toes go numb feeling, Hard to describe. Tell ya one thing, BOA allows you to over tighten easily. 



ShredLife said:


> first things first - you bought em at REI, do you have a membership there ?(everyone should.) so you can always bring em back...
> 
> you will probably have to ride em for a little while. nothing wrong with walking around the house with em on just to try and loosen them up but it will take a few days riding to pack out the liners for your toes.


Bought em' at dogfunk so same deal. Ya I've got a membership there but right now their boot selection isn't the best. 

I hate to ride them in hopes of them packing out if they aren't. 

Sounds like I can walk in them some more and if not better then either ride or exchange. 

Fuckin' boots god damnit. 

Really weird thing is I rode a slightly broken in F22 , in size 10, all year last year. Never had any issues but a little heal lift until May when I finally started getting some movement in them. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

Whoa whoa whoa. 

Hold the fucken phone. 

Your toes SHOULD be hitting the end of your boots when you walk around. There are 2 ergonomic/kinetic positions for your body when you want your boots to fit perfectly. Standing and walking around your house are not these 2 positions.

Bend your knees over your toes, push your shins into your boots, and lower your hips like you are riding, both of em, like a little duck, like a heel or even toeside carve, see how ur knees are bent? Your heel is also sucking back into the heel of your boots, and pulling your toes away from the front of the boot. This is why your boot fits this way if it was sold to you by someone who knows what they are doing. The other situation where your boots fit well is when you are walking UPHILL. In this situation your toes will also be pulled back away from the front of the boot.

Does this help? If you can wrap your head around what I am saying, then you can evaluate for yourself what you really need. 

Not being condescending, but the way snowboard boots should fit and be sold to us is somewhat counter-intuitive to the way we have been raised buying shoes. Different animals even tho they go on your feets.

GL


----------



## pdxrealtor

snowklinger said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> Hold the fucken phone.
> 
> Your toes SHOULD be hitting the end of your boots when you walk around. There are 2 ergonomic/kinetic positions for your body when you want your boots to fit perfectly. Standing and walking around your house are not these 2 positions.
> 
> Bend your knees over your toes, push your shins into your boots, and lower your hips like you are riding, both of em, like a little duck, like a heel or even toeside carve, see how ur knees are bent? Your heel is also sucking back into the heel of your boots, and pulling your toes away from the front of the boot. This is why your boot fits this way if it was sold to you by someone who knows what they are doing. The other situation where your boots fit well is when you are walking UPHILL. In this situation your toes will also be pulled back away from the front of the boot.
> 
> Does this help? If you can wrap your head around what I am saying, then you can evaluate for yourself what you really need.
> 
> Not being condescending, but the way snowboard boots should fit and be sold to us is somewhat counter-intuitive to the way we have been raised buying shoes. Different animals even tho they go on your feets.
> 
> GL


You make perfect sense. Thanks for the detail. I did my walking on a treadmill and at max incline it was almost comfortable. 

The put on and get in position move I learned when I was sized at REI, and it's the first thing I did when I slapped these boots on. They do fit better in this position. My concern is once Im actually riding and not just standing there in position. 

I'll do a couple more sessions of uphill walking and see how that goes. Right now I got toes that feel like they were put through the ringer. 

Now that I pay attention my entire leg and foot feels like my toes. 

Looser and up hill for a couple runs and I'll see how they feel then. 

BOA is easy to tighten way to tight.


----------



## timmytard

2 things you could try.

This works, not the funnest thing in the world, but it works.
Cut the toes off a couple pairs of thick garbage socks, put them over the toes of your bare feet then put on a pair of socks, put your boot on.
Here comes the fun part, toe punt something hard a few times, car tires are perfect, snotty kids work too. It works.

You could buy an insole like Superfeet.
I bought a pair of Burton Rulers 3 years ago & 1 of them fit way shorter in the toe than the other, the store I purchased them @ wouldn't let me exchange them.
I managed to bitch enough that they gave me a pair of Green Superfeet for free.

I couldn't see how this way thicker insole was going to help, surprisingly it did.
The bigger rigid arch, kept my foot from elongating when I cranked my boot up really tight.

Option 1 free
Option 2 $40

TT


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> You could buy an insole like Superfeet.
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton Rulers 3 years ago & 1 of them fit way shorter
> 
> 
> they gave me a pair of Green Superfeet for free.
> 
> I couldn't see how this way thicker insole was going to help, surprisingly it did.
> 
> The bigger ridged arch, kept my foot from elongating when I cranked my boot up really tight.
> 
> TT


QFTardedTruth

Yea you can probably even get OVER half a size smaller from a CUSTOM insole. Remind suggests that their insoles (not custom) will often make shoes and boots fit up to a half size smaller.

I've been living/working in these Remind Medic insoles for about a month now, will start riding on them next week. Very very happy so far.


----------



## timmytard

Ya, I'm not sayin' Superfeet are the best, or that you should specifically get that brand, they are just the only ones I've tried.

TT


----------



## timmytard

Are they the heat moldable kind? 

Have you all ready done that?

TT


----------



## slyder

pdxrealtor said:


> No, DC Status. It's more of a toes go numb feeling,


Do you have a wide foot. I found several brands that were just way to narrow. This sounds a little like the toe box is to narrow kinda crushing your foot causing it to go numb as opposed to being to short.


----------



## pdxrealtor

timmytard said:


> Are they the heat moldable kind?
> 
> Have you all ready done that?
> 
> TT


They are heat mold able kind. I have not done that. I figured walking on treadmill would warm them up. 

Kicking a tire seems to be exactly what I need to do. Lol.


----------



## Argo

Trim your toenails.....


----------



## pdxrealtor

Argo said:


> Trim your toenails.....


 first thing I checked when boots came off last night.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX

I would get them heat molded after making sure that they aren't too narrow. Other than that, it will take a little riding to break them in.


----------



## pdxrealtor

I've read mixed results about heat molding. 

I guess I could as a last resort, after a couple more walks. 

The good thing is there are no other fitting issues with these boots. I had boa so tight my entire leg fell a sleep, but no pinch points or uncomfortable spots. Hopining it stays that way once I get on the board.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Argo said:


> Trim your toenails.....


----------



## pdxrealtor

Love that movie!


----------



## pdxrealtor

Timmy Tard FTW! :thumbsup:

No shit.... I put those boots on and kicked a support beam in my garage several times with my toes. Instant packing action....

I haven't gone on another walk yet, but I wore them around the house for a couple hours and they're getting there. 

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I honestly was not going to do that, but I put them on in my garage, actually a fully finished garage that's my gym. I was sitting on my weight bench and after strapping the first boot on looked up and that beam was just staring at me. So I strapped down and went over and kicked it a few times. :laugh:


----------



## Deviant

timmytard said:


> 2 things you could try.
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton Rulers 3 years ago & 1 of them fit way shorter in the toe than the other, the store I purchased them @ wouldn't let me exchange them.
> I managed to bitch enough that they gave me a pair of Green Superfeet for free.
> 
> TT


It's not uncommon for one foot to be a little bigger than the other. Every pair of boots I've ever owned I've had the issue with fitting smaller in the right foot toes.


----------

